# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë të urta dhe proverba në Gjuhën shqipe

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ai qe di me se shumti flet me se pakuBurri eshte koka, kurse gruja eshte qafa. Dardha bien ne dardheDegjo shtate a tete dhe perseri bej si di vete

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Floke-gjate, mendje-shkurterFjalet jane gra, veprat burra Gruaja fut shejtanin ne shishe Gjuha vete ku dhemb dhembi

----------


## R2T

Perpara se te kundershtoni nje te moshuar, duhet te perpiqeni ta kuptoni ate.
(Xhorxh Santana)
***
Flisni qarte, nese do te flisni; gdhendni cdo fjale, para se ta nxirni nga goja.
(Oliver Uendell Holms)
***
Gjyko mbi inteligjencen e nje njeriu ne mbeshtetje te ceshtjeve per te cilat ai te pyet.
(Homer)
***
Gjeja me e rendesishme qe mund te beje nje burre per femijet e tij, eshte te doje nenen e tyre. (Gete)
***
Nje komb te edukuar mire eshte e thjeshte ta drejtosh, por e veshtire ta pushtosh.
(Lord Brougham)
***
Kushtojini rendesi te vecante edukimit te rinise. Nje neglizhim sado i vogel ne kete drejtim, do te na kushtoje mjaft shrenjte. (Aristoteli)
***
E ardhmja e nje kombi eshte ligjur ngushte me edukimin qe merr rinia.
(Albert Einstein)
***
Te mos pranosh gabimin qe ke bere, do te thote qe se po ben nje gabim te dyte.
(Bill Clinton) 
***
Pa shokun e mire, njeriu nuk i njef gabimet e veta.
(Populli)
***
Ju boten e shikoni, ndersa veten tuaj jo! Per sa kohe do te qendroni brenda kesaj verberie?
(Anonim)
***
Njeriu meson kur eshte i ri dhe kupton kur plaket.
(Eschenbach)
***
Trendafilat, zambaket, karafilat, te gjitha lulet thahen, celiku dhe hekuri thyhen, por shoqeria e vertete as thahet, as thyhet.
(Abraham Lincoln)
***
Pijetoret jane vendet ku cmenduria shitet me shishe.
(Uendell Filips) 
***
Ne rini ditet jane te shkurtera dhe vitet te gjate, ndersa ne pleqeri ditet jane te gjata dhe vitet jane te shkurtra. (Imam Gizali)
***
I lumtur eshte ai njeri, i cili fiton mendjeprehtesine qe ne rini, por tri here me i lumtur eshte ai qe ruan zellin e rinise ne moshte te kaluar. (Dagobert Rune)
***
E sotmja eshte nxenesja e se djeshmes.
(Tomas Fuller)
***
Zhurma nuk provon asgje. Shpesh nje pule qe ka bere vetem nje veze, kakarit sikur ka bere nje asteroid. (Mark Tuain)
***
Permireso sjelljen tende, perpara se te kerkosh nga te tjeret te permiresojne te tyren.
(Ebu Bekri)
***
"Jo" dhe "Po" jane fjale qe thuhen shpejt, por ato duan qe te mendohesh shume para se t'i shqiptosh. (Xhorxh Bernard Shou)
***
Kur isha 14 vjec, babi im ishte kaq i paditur, saqe me vinte zor te rrija afer tij. Por kur mbusha 21 vjec, une mbeta i habitur se sa shume kishte mesuar ai per shtate vjet. 
(Mark Tuain)
***
Largojuni fuqise misterioze te mburrjes dhe te shpifjes. 
(Erik Hofer)
***
Tre gjera e bejne nje jete te mjerushme: hakmarrja, xhelozia, dhe karakteri i dobet.
(Hz Ali)
***
Idete e medha nuk lindin nga truri, por lindin nga zemra.
(Vauvenagues)
***
Njerezit e zgjuar vleresojne te gjithe njerezit, pasi ata shohin te miren te secili dhe e dine se sa e veshtire eshte te besh dicka te mire. (Baltazar Graciani)
***
Zoti nuk do t'ju shikoje medaljet, gradad apo diplomat, por cilesite qe keni.
(Helbert Hubard)
***
Ka gjithnje kohe per ta shtuar nje fjale, kurre per ta trequr mbrapsht.
(Baltazar Graciani)
***
Kur dikush e deklaron shpesh qe nuk eshte budalla, ai zakonisht dyshon per veten e tij.
(Uillson Mitzer)
***
Se pari mesoni kuptimin e asaj qe do te flisni, pastaj flisni.
(Epikteti) 
***
Sekreti i lumturise nuk eshte te beni ate qu je pelqeni, por te pelqeni ate qe duhet te beni.
(Xheims Beri)
***

----------


## DeuS

Kur s,ke pula mos bej ..shu !
( Populli )

Qingji urte,pi dy nana ; por ju s,dini kete te rene , qe servili pi gjithe kopene !
( Populli )

Nje budalla hedh nje gur ne lum dhe 100 te mencur lodhen per ta nxjerr !
( Populli )

Me mire syri sesa nami !
( Populli )

Mos u mbaj se je , mos u mbaj se ke ; kur te vesh matane , vec dy metra dhe !
( Populli )

Zot..rujna prej miqve se prej armiqve ruhem vete !
( Populli )

C,te mjellesh do korresh !
( Populli )

Qente le te lehin , karvani te ece perpara !
( Populli )

Trimi i forte, me miq shume !
( Populli )

Fshati qe duket s,ka nevoje per kallauz !
( Populli )

Dielli duket qe ne mengjes !
( Populli )

Kush s,ka koke , ka kembe !
( Populli )

Shtri kembet sa ke jorganin !
( Populli )

Ujku qimen e nderron por zakonin se harron !
( Populli )

Budallait hapi rruge !
( Populli )

Bjeri pragut , te marri vesh penxherja ............!
( Wolfi )

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Gjithe gishtat dhembin njesojI zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta Jeto sikur do vdesesh neser, dhe meso sikur do jetosh gjithmone Kali i botes te le ne udhe (rruge)

----------


## StterollA

Ai ha kumbulla, botes i mpihen dhëmbët.As pula kemi, as dhelpra na i ha.Atje ku ka, derdhet.Bëje te mirën e hidhe në det, në mos e ditë peshku, e di Zoti vet.Bie një gur, e leviz nje mur.Bora eshte e bardhe, por e ndyjne qente.Burre e grua si mish e thua.Çdo pësim është dhe mësim.Çfarë bën i ati, e heq i biri.Çfare sheh ne fqi, prite ne shtëpi.Dardha bie nen dardhe.Dardha e ka bishtin mbrapa.Dardha qe ka kokrra, qellohet me gure.Deles së qethur, nuk i ngjitet ferra.Dhe sikur deti kos të bëhet, për të varfërin nuk gjendet lugë.Edhe diell të bëhesh, të gjithë nuk i ngroh dot.Gabimet që harrohen, përsëriten.Kur te jesh ne dhe te huaj, dita te duket nje muaj.Nje krimb thane nje lisNjerëzit janë të njejtë para natyrës, edukata i bën të dallohen.Për çdo sy ka bukuri.Të flasësh pa menduar, është si të zbrazësh pushkën pa e vënë në shenjë.Vjehra nuk e kujton asnjëherë kohën e nusërisë.

_Marrë nga Zëri i Kosovës_

----------


## StterollA

Më mirë një luan në krye të gomerëve, se sa një gomar në krye te luanëve.Gratë i përkushtohen Zotit kur nuk i hyjnë më në punë djallit.Dashuria qe ushqehet me dhurata ka gjithmonë uri.

----------


## Manulaki

Burri eshte si muri me vrima

krenaria eshte nje hap para renies


*[Jo fjalë ofenduese, dhe jo fjalë në anglisht] - ASD*

----------


## Manulaki

tere derrat nje fecke kane

nuk ka pyll pa derra

----------


## Gjallica

"E sotmja eshte Histori,e neresmja Misteri"

"Bisnesi i te tjereve,nuk eshte i juaji"

"Nuk mund te pergatitesh nje omlete,pa thyer vezet"

"Shpreso per te miren,pregatitu per te keqen"

"Fati nuk troket dy here ne nje vend"

"Gojen mbylle,syte mbaj hapur"

"Gjerat qe nuk i dini,rri pa frik se nuk mund tu vrasin"

"Kurre mos e vlerso njeriu nga pamja e jashtme"

"Buzeqeshja eshte ilaqi me i mire"

----------


## Reina

rruga e shtepis te nje shoku seshte kur e gjate

cdo njeri ka dal nga i njejti brum po jo i pjekur ne te njejten sobe

veten luga di cfare po trazohet ne kusi

Ji i lumtur sa po rron.. sepse do jesh i vdekur per nje kohe shume te gjate

Bej te tjereve cfare do i beje vetes tende

rrenjet e arsimit jan te hidhura... por fruti i embel

Eshte shenja e nje mendje te edukuar te zbavis nje mendim pa e pranuar ate.

----------


## Reina

Te gjith jemi te fajshem per te gjitha te mirat qe skemi bere.

Koha eshte para

Ai qe bie ne dashuri me veten e tij sdo kete kundeshtar.

Mesuesit hapin deren.. por ti duhesh te hysh vetem

Ai qe ben nje pyetje eshte budalla per pese minuta.. ai qe sben pyetje eshte budalla per nje jete te tere.

Jepi nje burri nje peshk.. e do ngopet per nje dite.. mesoj si te peshkoj e do jet i ngopur per gjith jeten.


E hidhur, e thart, e embel, e kripur.. te gjitha duhen te shijohen

----------


## Gjallica

"Me lehte eshte me mbledhe nje thes pleshta se ti bashkosh dy shqiptar" (Gjergj Fishta)

"Shqiptaret tregojne c'fare s'duhet,e fshehin ate c'fare di e tere bota"

"Nese rrezikon mund te humbasesh,nese nuk rrezikon  ke humbur gjithsesi"

"Eshte zotesi e madhe te dish si duhet trajtuar te humburit"

"Njerzit jan te njejete para natyres,edukata i ben te dallohen"

"Njeriun e bejne te perjetshem veprat e tij"

"N.q.s jeta nuk te ofron nje loje qe ia vlen ta luash,atehere krijo vete nje te tille"

"Nese thua ate qe deshiron,duhet te degjosh edhe ate qe nuk e deshiron"

"Fjala duhet te peshohet sipas merites se vet fjales,dhe jo sipas merites se shqiptuarit"(Veton Surroi)

"Besimi leviz malet,por ju duhet te vazhdoni ti shtyni ato,nerkohe qe kryeni lutjen"(Meson Kulej)

"Te jesh i mire,do te thot jo vetem te mos besh padrejtsira,por edhe te mos i deshirosh ato"(Demokrit)

"Kush jep pergjigjje pa mendim te shumtat e fjaleve i ka gabim,o fol sic flet njeriu me mend,o hesht si kafshet,rri ne vend"(Saadiu)

"Te menqurit mesojne me shume nga budallejt,sesa budallejte nga te menqurit"(Cato the elder)

"Te gjithe do bien,ato qe qendrojne me lart do bien me keq"(Plato)

"Une nuk urrej njeriun po veset e tij"(Albert Einstein)

"Dy gjerave duhet t'ia dini vleren,para se t'ju iki nga duart: njera eshte Shendeti dhe tjetra eshte Rinia"(Epikteti)

"Fundi i madh i jetes nuk ka njohurite por veprat"(Tomas Fuller)

"Kur njeriu e kupton se nuk eshte i ditur,ai ka hedhur nje hap drejt diturise"(Mark Tuain)

"Para se te kundershtoni nje te moshuar,duhet te perpiqeni ta kuptoni ate"(Xhorxh Santana)

"Flisni qarte,nese do te flisni;gdhendni c'do fjale,para se ta nxirrni nga goja"(Oliver Uendell Holms)

"gjyko mbi inteligjencen e nje njeriu ne mbeshtetjen e qeshtjeve per te cilat ai pyet"(Homer)

"Nje komb te edukuar eshte e thjesht per ta drejtuar,por e veshtire ta pushtosh"(Lord Brougham)

"E arthmja e nje kombi eshte e lidhur ngusht me  edukimin qe merr Rinia"(Albert Einstein)

"Te mos pranosh gabimin qe ke bere,do te thot e qe se po ben nje gabim te dyte"(Bill Klinton)

"Pa shokun e mire,njeriu nuk i njef gabimet e veta"

"Ju boten e shikoni,ndersa veten tuaj jo!Per sa kohe do qendroni brenda kesaj verberie?"

"Gjeja me e  rendesishme qe nje burre mund te bej per femijet e tij,eshte tu doj nenen e tyre"(Gete)

----------


## Gjallica

"Pak di ai qe ia tregon te gjitha Gruas"

"Shpagimi me i embel eshte te besh mire kunder te keqes qe te eshte bere"

"Meson kur ehste i ri dhe kupton kur plaket"(Eschenbach)

"Trendafilat,zambaket,karafilat,te gjitha lulet thahen,celiku dhe hekuri thyhen,por shoqeria e vertete as thahet as thyhet"(Abraham Lincoln)

"Pijetoret jane vendet ku cmenduria shitet me shishe"(Uendell Filips)

"Ne rini ditet jan te shkurtra dhe vitet e gjata,ndersa ne pleqeri ditet jan te gjata dhe vitet e shkurtra"(Imam Gizali)

"I lumtur eshte ai njeri,i cili fiton mendjemprehtesin qe ne rini,por tri here me i lumtur eshte ao qe ruan zellin e rinis ne moshe te kaluar"(Dagobert Rune)

"E sotmja eshte nxenja e se nesermes"(Tomas Fuller)

"Zhurma nuk provon asgje.Shpesh nje pule qe ka  bere vetem nje veze,kakarit sikur ka bere nje astreroid"(Mark Tuain)

"Permiso sjelljen tende,perpara se te kerkosh nga te tjeret te te permisojne ty"(Ebu Bekri)

"Jo dhe Po jan fjale qe thuhen shpesh,por ato duan qe te mendohesh shume para se ti shqiptosh"(Xhorxh Shou)

"Largojuni fuqis misterioze te mburrjes dhe te shpifjes"(Erik Hofer)

"Tre gjera e bejne nje jete te mjerushme: Hakmarrja,Xheozia,dhe karakteri i dobet"

"Idete e medhaja nuk lindin nga truri po nga zemra(Vauvenagues)

"Njerzit e zgjuar vlersojne te gjith njerezit,pasi ata shohin te miren te secili dhe e dine se sa e veshtire eshte te besh dicka te mire"(Baltazar Graciani)

"Zoti nuk do t'ju shikoj medaljet,gradad apo diplomat,por cilesit qe keni"(Helbert Hubard)

"Ka gjithnje kohe per ta shtuar nje fjale,kurre per ta terhequr mbrapsht"(Baltazar Graciani)

"Kur dikush e deklaron shpesh qe nuk eshte budalla,ai zakonishte dyshon per veten e tij"(Uillson Mitzer)

"Kur keni filluar te mos jepni me kontribut,keni filluar te vdisni"(Elanor Rusvelt)

"Meso nga e djeshmja,jeto te sotmen,shpreso per te ardhmen,por me e rendesishmja eshte te mos ndalosh se pyeturi"(Albert Einstein)

"Te mesosh femijet te jene te ndershem,eshte fillimi i edukates"(Hz Ali)

"Fakti qe di si ta lexosh nuk eshte asgje;e gjithe puna eshte te dish se c'fare po lexon"(Entoni Trolloup)

"Genjeshtari duhet te ket kujtese te forte"(Kuintiliani)

"Ka tre menyra per te perballuar vuajtjet e jetes;me indiference,me filozofi,dhe me ane te fese'(Carls Kaleb Kolton)

"Njeriu i zgjuar shef aq sa duhet dhe jo aq sa mundet"(Montani)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kur s´ke koke, ke kembe Koka ben koka peson Kush te do te shan Kush lyp shum, e humb dhe ate qe ka Mat shtat here, e pri njehereMe thuaj c´shoke ke, te te them se cili je Me nje lule..., s´vjen beariMendje e shendoshe ne trup te shendoshe Mendje e madhe, e keqja e te zotit

----------


## Gjallica

"Bej sic them une,dhe jo sic bej une"

"Shtriji kembet sa ke jorganin"

"Po e mendove rrugen te shkurt,dije qe ajo do te te dal me e gjate"

"Beje hapin po mos kthe koken pas"

"Sinqeriteti eshte vyrtyti i budallejve"

"Pa e provuar gjellen mos thuaj qe eshte e mire"

"Mendo 100_here dhe fol 1_here"

----------


## Henri

(Do ishte me bukur sikur ta mbanim temen vetem me thenie nga shqiptare, si thoni?)

Ha nje luge çorbe te prishur dikur, e vjell gjithe jetes

Ç'ta ben femija, s'ta ben as perendia

Gjuha kocke s'eshte e kocka thyen

Po kerceve gardh me gardh, do te te hyje nje hu ne b*the

Nuk mbahet shtepia me miell hua

I zoti e di ku i pikon çatia

Kur bie erresira, te gjitha macet duken te mira

Qeni qe leh, nuk kafshon

Ku ka tym, s'eshte pa gje

Kush s'punon, dheut i rendon

T'i varesh ujkut melçite e qengjit ne qafe

Si dhelpra pas koqevè te demit

Ç'ka barku, nxjerr bardhaku

----------


## MI CORAZON

Uthulla e fortë, thyen enën e vet .

Larush për përjashta, kazi për mrena.

Kush fmi se nigjon nanën, del n'rrug e then kamën.

Goja llap e shpina dap.

Mos t'foli goja para men'jes.


P.S  Do u sugjeroja moderatoreve, qe keto fjale te urta te vendoseshin ne rregulloren e Forumit .  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Perderisa kjo teme eshte konsumuar disa here, duhet te vrasim mendjen per proverba te reja.  :buzeqeshje: 


Uji s'fle , hasmi fle.

Guna e tjetrit , te mban valë.

Punen e sotme , lere me mire per neser .

Gjella me kripe  e kripa me grusht.

Kush te shan edhe te zhdep ne dru.

Po lehen qente, nuk ecen dot karvani perpara.

----------


## Henri

Ç'do fis e ka nje pis

Kur te hypen deshira per pune, ulu dhe prit deri sa te te ikë (kiki)

----------

